
Powerful House committee demands Jeff Bezos testify after ‘misleading’ - makaroni1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/01/powerful-house-committee-demands-jeff-bezos-testify-after-misleading-statements-on-how-amazon-develops-its-own-products/
======
aurizon
As they say 'push the limits' seems to be the Amazon standard business
practice. In effect this describes a process where Amazon can survey all
products that are sold, identify high volume/margin products, then do an in-
house item-by-item assessment and then decide which items to produce and sell
themselves. Amazon denies these same abilities to their clients. This would
indeed to seem to be a classic case of unfair business practices. Taken to
their conclusion, the USA/world would have a single supplier of all to all =
extreme monopoly. There seem to be hundreds of discrete cases of this form of
abuse. This process will take a few years to evolve and could lead to dramatic
changes at Amazon as well as 1000's of lawsuits and class actions, that will
enrich generations of lawyers (many as yet unborn!!)

------
hemantv
Nothing will happen.

This is USA where corporations have bought all parts of system including
Supreme Court.

It’s all about giving a hope of justice but never delivering on it.

This is very much true at Federal Level, lot less at state and city level.

~~~
jacquesm
Martha Stewart would disagree.

